# Endearing self-timer blooper



## LaFoto (Jul 1, 2004)

So there we were, my sister and I, visiting beautiful Edinburgh in Scotland. And as we were on top of Calton Hill, with the stunning view of the Old Town and the Castle in the background, my sister decided to get a picture of the two of us with that view in the background. She carefully placed her camera on a rock (no tripod, of course!), set the timer and ...






...ran!
Oh dear. Too late.

This is what it was supposed to be (she tried this one several times and you can tell by the fact that she's no longer wearing her coat in this one that she got hot with sprinting to and fro ):


----------



## terri (Jul 1, 2004)

Now that's cute!!   Thanks for sharing that one.


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 2, 2004)

Neat work and thanks for sharing!
 I know from experience that 10 seconds ain't what it used to be!


----------



## Alison (Jul 5, 2004)

I love that first picture!


----------

